# Skinny Frog??



## Guest (Jun 15, 2006)

ive had my Blue azureus for 3 weeks now, and one frog looks very skinny to me, he eats ok and seems very active, im not sure if this is normal or not. My other frog is very fat and seems to eat just abit more than the other. Is there something wrong with this frog?

Skinny frog









Fat Frog


----------



## defaced (May 23, 2005)

That's not normal. Are they housed together? If so, I'd seperate the other one with all new furnishings in his container to isolate him for observation. At first glance, his front legs look a little skinny, so I thought a minor case of SLS, but if you've seen it eat then that's a remote possibility.


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2006)

ok, i will house him separate from the other, if he starts to eat more and gain back weight, will it be ok to house them together in my viv?


----------



## biocmp (Mar 7, 2006)

please follow what defaced just said. The skinny one definately does not look good. I would try and put a bunch of spring tails in a temp. container that gives him plenty of cover and space to hide. Are you dusting your feeder insects? How are you doing it?


----------



## defaced (May 23, 2005)

Yes, and no... Yes you can house them together, but I say that with the thought that you should wait a while, say a month or so of healty behavior, before you put them together. So, no, not immediately after looking good. I can't stress this enough or that the furnishing in his new enclosure need to be new and sterilized. The goal is to help rule out any environmental factors that could be the problem.


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2006)

i figured i would wait a month or more, till i see him/her looking better and eating more to put them back together. I went ahead and separated them into different containers, right now its in a smaller rubber tub, i'll get a bigger one tomorrow, with a good handfull of wet moss and moist paper towel and about 15 fruit flies. Yes im am dusting the FF with 1.1 repti calcium/repti vitamin, and i feed about 30 total for the both of them.


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2006)

ok guys, the frog seems to be getting alittle better, but now a new problem seems to be occuring. He cant hop very well, he seems kinda weak but his posture is of a healthy frog, it looks like his front toe pads are stuck together instead of spread out like the other frog, and every now and then he seems to just roll over on his back and lay like that for a split second and then roll back over. Im not sure whats going on, but i would rather try to help him out and not lose him. Can any of you help me out?


----------



## audioandroid (Mar 13, 2005)

you can try a pedialyte boost. put some drops on his back. try panacur dusting the flies. honestly though he looks a bit to far gone. when they reach that level and have those symtoms there's rarely a positive outcome.


----------



## biocmp (Mar 7, 2006)

He looks like he was never supposed to make it. Of course more experienced board members can chime in, but it looks it is genetic to me. Did he come skinnier than the other?


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2006)

no, he didnt come skinny, after about a week is when he started to look bad, heres a picture of the two when i first got them, im not sure which one he is, but they both look about the same size.


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

Is that wild collected moss that you have in there with them?


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2006)

no, its store bought dry sphagnum moss thats been moistened with distilled water.


----------



## bradadams (Jun 3, 2004)

Another thing you could try is feeding 2-3 times per day instead of just once. Don't put in as many flies, maybe 10 instead of 15 and make sure you see him eat a few.


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

For the record, that is not dried sphagnum moss, that is just crappy terrarium moss and I don't recomend it, its basically worthless for what you want it for. I recomend getting a small bag from one of the dealers in the sponsers page.

biocmp - I have no idea where you're getting the genetic bit from, and I highly doubt it is. There are many factors to why this froglet went downhill, but I doubt genetics was the main cause.

My personal experience - I've never successfully raised up two tinc/azurues together without problems, I've always had to seperate them because one becomes skinny. In groups of 4+ they seem fine, 2-3, there always seems to be the odd one out, and eventually I've had to raise them seperately. Remove the frog that is doing better out into another container, leaving the sick frog in the container it is used to to reduce stress.

With froglets, keep food constantly in there with lots of smaller feedings during the day, as recomended before. Springtails are also an excellent bug to be giving a problem feeder froglet.

If you look at the "before" pic, and the "after" pics, you can actually see that the skinny frog was actually somewhat lightweight when you got him... the black spots on the back are like fingerprints for azureus, and you can use them to ID individual frogs. In the "before" pic he is the one away from your hand, and I'd have preferred to see a much rounder belly on him if I had picked him out myself.

Other than that, I can only give you advice for the future, live and learn type stuff. Those froglets are VERY young, and what I consider the touch and go stage. While azureus and tincs are very hardy as subadults and adults, they need consistancy as froglets to do well... something they don't get when shipped and sent somewhere new as froglets. Many people have serious problems with them as froglets, like you're having, since they are in this touch and go stage and have gone thru a traumatic experience. Absolute MINIMUM aged froglet you should be buying is 3 months, with 6 months or 1" sized froglets being best, as they are past the touch and go stage. I'm sorry this is coming after the fact


----------



## audioandroid (Mar 13, 2005)

KeroKero said:


> Other than that, I can only give you advice for the future, live and learn type stuff. Those froglets are VERY young, and what I consider the touch and go stage. While azureus and tincs are very hardy as subadults and adults, they need consistancy as froglets to do well... something they don't get when shipped and sent somewhere new as froglets. Many people have serious problems with them as froglets, like you're having, since they are in this touch and go stage and have gone thru a traumatic experience. Absolute MINIMUM aged froglet you should be buying is 3 months, with 6 months or 1" sized froglets being best, as they are past the touch and go stage. I'm sorry this is coming after the fact


very true. personally i feel those were too small to be shipped.


----------

